# Der große ASCII Art Thread!



## yves1993 (4. November 2010)

Wie der Titel bereits zeigt: Dies hier soll ein ASCII - Kunst Thread werden.

Postet eure ASCII Favourites hier rein!

Wer nicht weiss was ASCII ist kuckt hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ascii_art (Wo denn sonst? :>)

Bitte unterlasst unangebrachte Sachen im Bereich der extremen Gewalt, Pornos etc. Wär schade um den Thread.


Dann mache ich mal den Anfang:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Übertreibts auch nicht mit der Größe, soll schließlich noch hier reinpassen 

Bedenkt zuerst die ASCII Bilder in den Editor zu kopieren und von diesem einen Screen zu machen, abspeichern, hochladen und hier als Bild posten.
Gerade selber erfahren dass das Forum hier die Nichtproportionale Schrift nicht unterstützt und so eine korrekte Darstellung der "Bilder" nicht möglich ist.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (4. November 2010)

............................................________ 
....................................,.-'"...................``~., 
.............................,.-"..................................."-., 
.........................,/...............................................":, 
.....................,?......................................................, 
.................../...........................................................,} 
................./......................................................,:`^`..} 
.............../...................................................,:"........./ 
..............?.....__.........................................:`.........../ 
............./__.(....."~-,_..............................,:`........../ 
.........../(_...."~,_........"~,_....................,:`........_/ 
..........{.._$;_......"=,_......."-,_.......,.-~-,},.~";/....} 
...........((.....*~_......."=-._......";,,./`..../"............../ 
...,,,___.`~,......"~.,....................`.....}............../ 
............(....`=-,,.......`........................(......;_,,-" 
............/.`~,......`-...................................../ 
.............`~.*-,.....................................|,./.....,__ 
,,_..........}.>-._...................................|..............`=~-, 
.....`=~-,__......`,................................. 
...................`=~-,,.,............................... 
................................`:,,...........................`..............__ 
.....................................`=-,...................,%`>--==`` 
........................................_..........._,-%.......` 
...................................,


----------



## yves1993 (4. November 2010)

Die gute alte Facepalm <3


----------



## Reflox (4. November 2010)

man, alle die ich kenne failen hier nur


----------



## Berserkius (4. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (4. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (4. November 2010)

> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]444554444444444555555555555555555522222222222222222222222222222222
> 226222222226662222222222222222222255555555555555555555555554444444445555555555555555555422222222222222222222222222222222
> 22622222222222222222222222222222245555555555555555555555555544444444555555555555 55555222222222222222222222222222222222
> 22222222222222222222222222222222244555555555555555555555555544444444555555555555 555222222222222222222222222222222222
> ...



lol


----------



## Asayur (4. November 2010)

Jaja, wollte nicht ^^


----------



## ZAM (4. November 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> man, alle die ich kenne failen hier nur



Weil der Krempel extrem abhängig ist von Standardschriftart und manchmal auch der Charset-Definition einer Seite, sowie möglichen Abstandsdefinitionen per CSS.

Forum-Font: arial,verdana,tahoma,sans-serif
Forum-Charset: ISO-8859-1, und nein das wird in absehbarer Zeit nicht geändert, da das Umkonvertieren sämtlicher bisherigen Beiträge und Benutzernamen auf UTF-8 nur in einer Zeichen-Katastrophe enden wird.

Schriftart kann man mit folgendem Tag ändern - aber da sollte man nur Standardschriftarten angeben, die auf jedem System installiert sind, *sonst *sieht man die Änderungen *nur *selbst:

```
[font="Name der Schriftart"][/font]
Beispiel:
[font="Comic Sans MS"]Text[/font]
```
Ergebnis:
Text


----------



## yves1993 (4. November 2010)

Ah danke ZAM, geht wohl damit vielleicht doch ohne Bild- Posten 

 Ich versuchs mal:

Ne klappt leider nicht... Weisst du wie der Font der Monospace schrift hier im Forum heisst? Damit sollte es eigtl klappen

Wenn nicht, einfach die Bilder Methode anwenden :/


----------



## Ennia (4. November 2010)

ach du meine ..., macht diese Experimentierstuber hier doch einfach dicht... ist doch völlig uninteressant, sry.
die meisten bekommens eh nicht hin.

und jetzt flamet mich bitte.


----------



## ZAM (4. November 2010)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Weisst du wie der Font der Monospace schrift hier im Forum heisst?



Die Bezeichnung des Fonts ist nicht abhängig von irgendeiner Angabe hier im Forum  sondern vom "physikalischen", tatsächlichen Namen des Fonts auf den Rechnern der Leser.


----------



## yves1993 (4. November 2010)

Mh ok, dann eben mit Bildern, tut ja seinen Zweck 

BTT: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

